# Lace up vs velcro frame bags convenience factors.



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Do we have anyone here who got a lace type regretting it? I like the idea of the good fit, but also like frame bags off the bikes when on hitch rack at speed for extended times. That's probably up to 5-10x a year for me. The plan is a custom partial (1/2) to fill space my custom bike has over prior. 

Thank you.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If you're getting a custom bag, why not have the mounting areas be 'MOLLE' style webbing? Then you can use individual straps, or run laces through if you want more snug mounting.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I DIY'd a frame bag with a daisy chain all the way around the perimeter of the bag, so that i could lace it to the frame. it works well, and holds tight. takes a while to lace up, but it's sorta relaxing for me and i don't put it on & take it off all that often. plus, as wschruba says, could always replace the cordage with several pieces of one-wrap velcro if the bag's going to be put on and taken off frequently.

edit to add: and, in an extreme emergency, it's a good way to carry a decent amount of cordage (paracord, in my case).


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I made my own half bag. The top is laced with Paracord and the seat and down tubes use Velcro. I very rarely take it off. The next one I make will be Velcro on the the ST and DT again but I'm going to have one side flip over the TT and clip into the other side. Thus, avoiding a zipper.









Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

I got a custom bag from Rogue Panda for my Hei Hei and since it has 2 bottle cages - most of the bag "bolts in" - just has straps on the top and one small one on the down tube. Very clean.

COBikeman


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I had a custom bag made by Rockgeist and I designed the fittings. I don't like how velcro is so loose and I don't like the time consuming lacing design. So I had them sew on "D" rings on one side and a velcro tab on the other. A rubber "O" ring is used to tie onto the D ring and then is pulled over to the side with the velcro loop which fastens the O ring. It fits the bag tight and tidy. Comes off quickly. Does not wear off your decals or leave scuff marks. The downtube part of the frame bag is attached to the water bottle braze-ons internally.


----------

